# Pilots, Collectors and others: Show Us Your Cockpit Clocks !



## Crusader

Hello all,

following a number of very productive recent threads on what watches pilots wear, let me ask you about something slightly different, yet related &#8230; your *cockpit clocks*.

Cockpit clocks are not only an inspiration for the design of pilot's watches (think Sinn, and Bell&Ross, e.g.), they also define the range of timekeeping functions that are necessary for the operation of an aircraft, and are therefore of particular interest for aviation watch enthusiasts.

I'll start off this thread with a "Junghans Bo UK 1 - FL 23885" cockpit clock of WWII vintage (originally probably mounted in a Messerschmitt Bf 109): time and 15-minute-chronograph, with additional elapsed time rotatable bezel. The chronograph (single pusher works start-stop-reset; no flyback function). I particularly like the unusual shape of the hands. :-!










(kaempo's picture from FlyingTime http://www.flying-time.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=473&page=1 ; I purchased the clock from him recently, but have been unable to pick it up in person yet ;-)).

*So show us your cockpit clocks (whether in your "workplace", or on your desk/wall) and please don't forget to describe its functions, and the type of aircraft it was or is used in!*


----------



## Micha

Congrats Martin! I sold my Russian 122YC because it was too LOUD! I could hear it ticking three rooms away o|


----------



## MaxStatic

First pic is of a Huey UH-1H. Ok, so you need eagle eyes to see it but you can see the 8-day on the inst panel, it's the lowest right. Also you can see my kneeboard timer. The wrist watch is just out of frame. ;-)

8-day is just that, time/start-stop-reset. One knob to set the time(pull out) and wind it up, the other is a push button for the timer. Standard clock that is in a TON of older US military aircraft. Most newer birds have a digital clock like in the bottom pic, it is a T-6 Texan II(upper left corner)

Kneeboard clock is a time(set to UTC)+4 individual timers job with NVG LED on the far right side just out of frame. The timers can be set to either count up or down. Usually I have one timer going up for total sortie duration, another one counting down for fuel checks, one more for TOT/turn point management and the last for whatever. The dash clock gets used to time what ever too, such as checklist procedure stuff that requires timing like engine shutdown, running in mil power, inst approaches, etc.

Also have another clock on the GPS control head and one more on my wrist....think I have enough options? :-d


----------



## Flightpath

Here's my Junghans luftwaffe FL23885 clock with my FL22320 altimeter and FL32276 map light (w/box). 
I used parts from two clocks to get this one running (a WW2 and a 1950s) then had it serviced by a 'real' watchmaker because it's one of my 'keepers'.









Here's a better photo of the Junghans clock, in the background are some Spitfire instruments, all dated 1940, boost gauge, ASI and rim-wind MKII clock (Jaeger LeCoultre movement).










cheers for now,

-Flightpath


----------



## Crusader

An impressive collection, Flightpath :-! ... can you tell us a bit about the functions of some of those watches (chronograph? flyback? other special functions?) and which type of aircraft they were used in?


----------



## Ron Engels

Nice thread!
I'm sure I have a few pictures somewhere of the clock in our 777, but can't find them :-(. As soon as I do, or have made a few others, I'll show you mine!


----------



## tgarn

Looks like you found a nice Bo-UK 1 Martin, congratulations! I can email 
you the 1939 version of the Luftwaffen "Bedienungs- and Wartungsvorschrift" 
if you are interested.










The Hamilton AN 5741-1 (H-37500) is a complicated clock with lots of 
parts. Built during WWII it has two chronographs and a "civil date" function. 
Marvin Whitney's book "Military Timepieces" has all the info about it. 
This clock was used at Naval Air Station Pensacola. Hamilton quality is just excellent!

The Russian A4C-1 (ATschS-1) is a copy of the famous Jaeger Chronoflite. 
Two chronographs and a 27 Volt heating system. I am glad that I don't 
own a Geiger counter, it probably would go ballistic near the dial. And yes, 
it's very loud, but also very precise. There were several versions and 
different lumimous materials, for example red light or ultra violet cockpit
light conditions.

The Russian M55 aka "doomsday clock" was used with rocket troops and 
long range bombers like the Tupolev Tu 160. The clock has a 48hr 
indication, a small window at 1500 shows the first or the second 24hr 
period. It also has a 27 Volts heater and on the backside there are lots of 
electrical contacts. Maybe this has to do with engine start up procedures,
not sure...









Tupolev Tu 160

Sinn clocks are used with German military and civilian aircraft, fixed or 
rotary wing. My "Navigations-Borduhren" NaBo type 16 and 17 are BUND 
issue and the movements are Valjoux 551, with and without swan neck 
regulation. The type 16 has a small second hand and the 17 on the right 
has a 3H dial. The case dimensions are identical to the WWII Junghans models.









NaBo 17









Type 17 in German naval aviation (Marineflieger) Breguet 1150 sub hunter









Marineflieger Breguet 1150 and Lockheed P-3

Best regards
Thomas


----------



## john737

Nice , nice , nice to see the cockpit of my favorite hélicopter!
Thank's


----------



## Crusader

Ron Engels said:


> Nice thread!
> I'm sure I have a few pictures somewhere of the clock in our 777, but can't find them :-(. As soon as I do, or have made a few others, I'll show you mine!


Here is a picture from your original post about the B 777 cockpit clock which I saved:


----------



## HercDriver

*The standard military 8 day clock in this shot...*

Took this shot this morning w/the cell phone (sorry for the poor quality). It is the 8 day clock seen in a lot of military aircraft:









The button in the upper right corner starts/stops/resets the second hand and the knurled knob in the lower left corner is used to wind the clock and change the time.

This clock is probably why I like react so positively to the Sinns and Damaskos that are similar.


----------



## MaxStatic

*Re: The standard military 8 day clock in this shot...*



HercDriver said:


> This clock is probably why I like react so positively to the Sinns and Damaskos that are similar.


My thoughts exactly. Too bad you didn't get the "push hard" sticker in the frame. That always makes me laugh. :-d


----------



## Micha

tgarn said:


>


Now that's what I call hard-core plane spotting :-d Respect! b-)


----------



## Crusader

*Re: The standard military 8 day clock in this shot...*



HercDriver said:


> Took this shot this morning w/the cell phone (sorry for the poor quality). It is the 8 day clock seen in a lot of military aircraft:
> 
> ...
> The button in the upper right corner starts/stops/resets the second hand and the knurled knob in the lower left corner is used to wind the clock and change the time.


Thanks for showing that one ... does that mean it's a time-only clock with just a 60-second chronograph, or is there a central minute counter hidden under the second hand?


----------



## tgarn

*Re: The standard military 8 day clock in this shot...*

The classic Waltham clocks come in many flavours...

http://www.walthamclocks.com/products.htm









(pic from walthamclocks.com)

Best regards
Thomas


----------



## Crusader

*Re: The standard military 8 day clock in this shot...*

Thanks, Thomas ... looks like a 60-minute chronograph.


----------



## MaxStatic

*Re: The standard military 8 day clock in this shot...*



Crusader said:


> Thanks, Thomas ... looks like a 60-minute chronograph.


Yep, a 60 min chrono.


----------



## Flightpath

Some of you might have seen my post about this clock a while back, it's the only aircraft clock that I have with a history...........

Long ago, Tom, an ex-RAAF WW2 pilot, was the accountant where I worked. We used to look through his log book at lunch times and he'd tell me the story of each sortie like it was yesterday.
One day he came to a page and said "oh, I almost forgot about this one, we were on an anti-sub patrol and switched fuel tanks, both engines stopped; we dropped our depth charges and turned for land, then did a flop into a swamp in a deserted part of northern Australia. Everyone was fine, we strung up an antenna & radioed base. While we waited three days to be picked up by the navy I asked the navigator to take the clock out for me.......... I still have it........ would you like it?"

Well, you can guess my answer...... next day Tom came in with a small box containing the clock, his RAAF pilot wings and photos of the crash site... I really didn't know what to say and gratefully accepted these special things.... he could never understand why I was interested in his stories or the clock!

The clock's winding knob was missing along with half the broken shaft.
I made a new shaft, fitted a new knob, cleaned the face and painted the hands to match. I then had the clock serviced at a 'real' watchmaker.. he was very impressed with the pre-war Longines movement.
I mounted the clock on a display board and my father made a plaque with information about the clock on it.......










The clock is an 8 day Longines-Wittnauer Swiss movement (Kollsman Instrument Co. 305-3D-01) with internal lighting, the Lockheed Hudson A16-242 was recovered two months later and used for spare parts.
cheers, Fightpath


----------



## MaxStatic

*WOW! * That is stunning! :-!


----------



## DanG

Crusader said:


> following a number of very productive recent threads on what watches pilots wear, let me ask you about something slightly different, yet related &#8230; your *cockpit clocks*.


...hmmm...
I don't have pictures of the cockpit clocks, or as I search ebay, I search for aircraft clock.

But, I do have several, as I seem to like them, and their purely mechanical movements.
I have a Dodane Type 11, which is quite like the Sinn NaBo in appearance and function having the Valjoux 551 movement.
I rarely see reference to this cockpit clock - Tissot Type 12, which has the Valjoux 555 movement and true retour en vol flyback function, but looks again quite similar to the NaBo.
Then there is the CDIA 24 hour dial with date indication by Waltham, I believe.
Some day... I will own one of those wonderful "5 dial" Elgin/Waltham clocks Thomas has in one of his pictures.
Show us more, please.
Someone ought to have picture of inside/outside of the Type 12 for us... or, I guess I will see if I have picture, or take picture... lazy me.


----------



## T Bone

Wow, awesome thread here! I know it's not what you intended, but _this_ is what I use in the various rental aircraft I fly b-)


----------



## Ron Engels

Beautiful, and a wonderful story!


----------



## Crusader

Ron, you still owe us a few comments on the B777 cockpit clock I posted on your behalf earlier. ;-)

Generally, I would appreciate some more comments on the functions of the clocks in this thread ... it appears that time indication and elapsed time are pretty much standard. Would the time indication be local or Zulu? What about second timezone functions in cockpit clocks ... are they rare?


----------



## Flightpath

Here's some more of my clocks, most are gone now and other clocks/instruments have taken their places.









I have a friend who had (at last count seven years ago) over 150 aircraft clocks, I will try to post some photos from my last visit. 

Crusader, I can feel a little frustration.. I'll try to post more details next time!

cheers,

-Flightpath


----------



## Ron Engels

Crusader said:


> Ron, you still owe us a few comments on the B777 cockpit clock I posted on your behalf earlier. ;-)


Yes I do. Please give me a few more days.


----------



## Ron Engels

*B777 clock*

Sorry for being a few days late, but I first wanted to make a few pictures, and I had almost a week off.
This is the clock in the Boeing 777, and probably fairly typical for the clocks you'll find in other modern airliners.
Obviously it's an electronic clock, and it uses both analog and digital displays, to offer the benefits that both systems have to offer. The running second hand for the chronograph is still without a doubt the best way show the timing of short events. It also makes it easy to mentally divide a minute in shorter periods.
The digital displays however are a lot better to indicate the time in a 24hr format, the date, and to a lesser extend the minute counter of the chronograph.

Here's how you'll find our clock during normal operations:








You'll note that there is only one hand. It's the second counter of the chronograph. That's the _only_ analog indication, and proves how superior the analog display is for this purpose. The chrono is not running, and therefor the second hand is stationary at 12.
On the top digital display called "TIME" you'll find UTC time.
On the bottom digital display "ET/CHR" the elapsed time is indicated. This timer is really also a chronograph, but it lacks a second counter, and is specifically there to indicate the time that has elapsed since the beginning of the flight. We start it at the beginning of the take-off roll.
Looking at the controls, you'll find a selector in the top right corner, called the "Time/Date Selector" which is normally selected to "UTC". In this position, the clock is updated automatically with GPS time. By selecting it to "MAN" as you will have guessed, you can disconnect it from the FMC, and set the time yourself. For obvious reasons, as long as everything works as it should, we always leave this selector on "UTC".
Should the automatic updating not work, you can set the time using the switch in the bottom right corner, called the "Clock Set Selector".
It has four positions (not all visible).
1. HD - advances hours when the 'Time' window shows time, and advances days when the 'Time' window shows date.
2. MM - advances minutes when the 'Time' window shows time, and advances months when the 'Time' window shows date.
3. HLDY - stops the time indicator and sets the seconds to zero when time is indicated in the 'Time' window, and advances years when date is indicated in the "Time" window.
4. RUN - starts the time indicator.

99,99% of the flight this is how you'll find the clock. At the time of this picture, it's 08:07 (AM) and the Elapsed Time of our flight is 09hr35min.

However sometimes we want to know the date. Usually to fill in some document or log. That's when we can push the 'Time/Date' selector.
Push it once, and it will show day/month and year alternately in the 'Time' window. Push it again and it returns to UTC.








Following the dial clockwise, we find the 'Elapsed Time Selector'
It has three positions that are pretty self explanatory.
RESET - returns the ET to zero.
HLD - stops the ET.
RUN - starts the ET.
This selector is used _once_ every flight, and still you can clearly see that it is the most 'used' of all four. That's because the others are used hardly ever. At the beginning of the take-off roll, it gets switched from 'HLD' to 'RUN'. And after parking the aircraft at the gate it is switched to 'RESET', and then released. Because it's 'spring-loaded' it will then return to 'HLD' automatically.

That leaves on more switch in the top left corner, the 'chronograph' switch. It's like a one button wristwatch chronograph. Push it once, and it starts the chronograph. Push it again and it stops it. Pushing it a third time will reset it to zero. When the chronograph is running the 'ET/CHR' window will indicate chronograph minutes. After resetting the chronograph to 'zero', the ET/CHR window will return to elapsed time.
This is what it looks like with the chronograph running:








You may have noticed that the "CHR" switch looks brand new. That's because it's never used. First of all there are not many procedures left that require the chronograph in a modern airliner. To give you a few examples, we really don't need it anymore for navigation and non-precision approaches, since we have GPS and Area Navigation. The computer can calculate any horizontal and vertical flightpath, without the need for the pilots to time 'procedure turns' or anything.
In case of technical malfuntions, you sometimes need to time certain events, like shutting down something, wait for a certain time, and then do something else. Our electronic checklist will start timing automatically when we perform that action, and show us when the next step is to be performed.
However there are still occasions when we do need the chronograph. And when we do, we nearly always use the 'Clock' switch on the 'Glareshield Panel'. This works exactly like the "CHR" switch on the clock, but is within easy reach without the need to bend over the controls to reach the clock. This is a big advantage when you need to time things when you are manually controlling the aircraft and/or you don't want to be 'head down' to long. Think of visual approaches for instances.








When I first flew the 777, being something of a 'watchnut', I was amazed that the clock doesn't show seconds for either UTC or Elapsed Time. I wanted to synchronize my watch to GPS time, but was disappointed to learn that the clock is unable to present the time to the exact second.
I then turned my attention to the FMS expecting to find the seconds buried somewhere deep in it's menu on some obscure GPS page. But I couldn't find it there either. That tells you something about how important an accurate watch is for a modern pilot ;-).
The only more precise time you can find, is the expected time over the next waypoint as indicated on the ND (Navigation Display). But interestingly enough, it doesn't show it in hrs,min,secs, but in hrs,min and _tenths_ of mins. I'm not sure why, but again, the exact time in seconds is not really relevant, and this does provide you with a simple way of showing you if the expected time over is changing forward or backward.
In this picture you'll find the expected time over "ATN" as 0836.6z or 08hr and 36.6min.








We are drifting still further from the clock, but I was able to find the time including seconds eventually in the "Maintenance" menu. This provides us with the possibility to find all kind of aircraft systems data, that we normally don't use, and is therefor not displayed.
Every page has the time including seconds. There are many, but here's the airconditioning page, showing in the bottom right corner UTC including seconds:








The B777 clock is a simple to use, easy to read device, that requires hardly any attention. Not very sexy, but very effective. Exactly what you'd expect from a modern airliner.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: B777 clock*

Many thanks, Ron, for the excellent explanation! :-!

Please permit an additional question or two:

- Can you give us the maximum recordable time for the ET and the chronograph?

- And would you happen to know which company manufactures the clock? I assume it is not Boeing's core business to build cockpit clocks, so presumably it is purchased from a specialist company?


----------



## Ron Engels

*Re: B777 clock*



Crusader said:


> - Can you give us the maximum recordable time for the ET and the chronograph?


I'm sorry, but I can't. That information is not in the manual, and I've never tried. My guess would be that the chronograph runs to 60min, and then returns to zero, but it may very well be more. I'll try to find out next flight.
The ET must be able to record more then 12 hours, since many flights are longer, so it's probably 24 hours, could be more.
I wouldn't know how to test the max ET 



> - And would you happen to know which company manufactures the clock? I assume it is not Boeing's core business to build cockpit clocks, so presumably it is purchased from a specialist company?


Again, I don't know. It may be printed on the rear of the clock, but for obvious reasons I've never seen the rear. I'm pretty sure that Boeing doesn't produce the clock like you say.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: B777 clock*

Thank you very much anyway, Ron.



Ron Engels said:


> It may be printed on the rear of the clock, but for obvious reasons I've never seen the rear.


Fly safely, and may you never have to see the backside of your cockpit clock :-! ;-)


----------



## landschrabbler

*Re: B777 clock*



Ron Engels said:


> [...] The B777 clock is a simple to use, easy to read device, that requires hardly any attention. Not very sexy, but very effective. Exactly what you'd expect from a modern airliner.


I want this clock as a watch on my wrist !!!


----------



## Wytnucls

Here is the Airbus 340-300E clock:


----------



## Crusader

Wytnucls said:


> Here is the Airbus 340-300E clock[/IMG]


Welcome to the forum, Wytnucls!

Great picture. :-!

Can you perhaps give us a brief explanation of the functions? ET= elapsed time, or estimated time?


----------



## Wytnucls

Thanks, nice to be here.
ET: Elapsed Time. From engine start to engine shutdown. Clock is started and stopped manually.
GPS position: UTC time is atomic clock time from GPS satellites, to the nearest second!
Top row is just a chronograph.
Regards,
Thierry


----------



## skybum02

In the C-5 we have a few clocks. Take a look at these picts of the C-5. 

Both the pilot and copilot have a windup mechanical clock with the traditional "push hard" button for the crono. We use our mechanical clocks mostly for engine limits. If we take off on a TRT (max thrust) takeoff we are limited to 5 minutes at that power setting. So before advancing the throttles for take off the pilot not flying will hack their clock so we can see the 5 minute sweep and pull back the motors when we reach the time limit.

In the C-5 the pilot must coordinate the engine start. We don't have any fancy electronics in our start sequence. So for the engine start the copilot will monitor the times using the FMS count up timer, this allows the pilot to see the limits on the starter. The starter can run for 1 minute and we need light off within 30 seconds of adding fuel. 

The other timer we use often is a count down timer in the FMS for an acceleration check during takeoff. We must perform an acceleration check when we do a static takeoff. For example; we'll need to be at 120 kts at 41 seconds. If we don't make that time then the motors probably are putting out their required thrust and the pilot may (or may not, it isn't required) abort the takeoff. 

Our FMS will pick up the GPS time and that is the most accurate time. The mechanical clocks are really only used at a quick sweep hand. 

I forgot, we use the mechanical clocks for our timing on approaches and holding. 

I posted this before: 


> How many pilot's have had their GPS inop and had to set the FMS master clock using the HF world time hack?
> 
> I was flying in the C-5 around the pacific for a few legs to Hawaii and Alaska, Japan and Korea and our GPS was inop for most of the time. Even now days we can fly with the GPS inop, just not in MNPS airspace (min spacing horizontally over oceanic). Without the GPS time our FMS won't provide accurate times for any of the waypoints.
> 
> It may not seem like a big deal to have the GPS inop since we can get accurate position from the triple INS mix. However, what my copilot wasn't thinking about was to get an accurate time hack for our oceanic position reports. It would be mighty embarrassing to not have an accurate master clock for the position reports. So we dialed up the Naval HF UTC Time hack and listened for the beep!
> 
> When we are flying we are always looking at the time for fuel consumption, to meet a air refueling tanker, for time over target arrivals in a threat zone, and when we are going to be at our next destination.


----------



## Crusader

Thanks for the excellent explanation, Skybum! :-!


----------



## whifferdill

Bit of a museum piece for you:

This is the clock in one of the venerable Sikorsky S - 61N's I was flying until the early Autumn. The rest of the cockpit was as antiquated as this clock, but all my favorite design elements that I like to see in watches are there. It's made by Revue Thommen. 

A more up to date version with a flyback feature is fitted into the AS3322L2 that I now fly. Despite all the 'smart multi mode displays' and modern digital technology, it's still nice to climb in the cockpit and see a mechanical chrono' with arabic numerals mounted in the dash!


----------



## whifferdill

The AS332L2 Cockpit clock and displays ( hard to take with a mobile phone while sitting in a large washing machine! )


----------



## Bobmwr

This was a gift from my good friend Bill. I have never been able to figure out exactly what this is. In some ways, I do not believe it is an actual cockpit clock, but it certainly has that look. Maybe it was a store display?


----------



## Crusader

I rermber seeing a similar Breitling clock (time only, no chrono function) as a store display for Breitling ADs some years ago ... just a simple quartz clock movement, and the timepiece in the size and shape of a cockpit clock.

Would make an excellent desk clock, and I think aviation watch companies miss out on a huge market not marketing this style of desk clock. ;-)


----------



## CCCP

I think this would be a great idea... simple quartzies with cockpit clock look. There is a market for them. I'm going to fit a real one in my car one of this days


----------



## Bobmwr

Crusader said:


> I rermber seeing a similar Breitling clock (time only, no chrono function) as a store display for Breitling ADs some years ago ... just a simple quartz clock movement, and the timepiece in the size and shape of a cockpit clock.
> 
> Would make an excellent desk clock, and I think aviation watch companies miss out on a huge market not marketing this style of desk clock. ;-)


What makes this even more unique is that it has that tuning fork movement that has that noticable "hum" in the background. I just wish I had batteries.


----------



## DanG

I found pictures of 2 of the cockpit clocks I have.
Dodane Type 11 with valjoux 551 movement.
Mathey-Tissot Type 12 with valjoux 555 movement and retour en vol flyback.


----------



## Pascal S

My only example, French Air Force, from the early 1920s...










Did I mention that it is completely original and unrestored? ;-)


----------



## ARMYAV8R

Here's a picture of what we had in our UH-60L Blackhawks. It is in the lower left hand corner of the picture. It is a Waltham ABU-11/A. This picture was taken in 2005 while we were sitting in hot refuel in Iraq. Since then they have been replacing all of our mechanical analog clocks with electric digital clock/timers. The clock is the wind up mechanical type. Will run for 8 days give or take. Has a one hour elapsed time function as well. Same type of clock you have read about in the previous posts. We too have a clock in our GPS to give us zulu time.


----------



## Ron Engels

Hi ARMYAV8R, 

welcome to our forum. Nice picture! It feels strangly familiar to me. I guess it reminds me of the 747 'classic' I used to fly, that was as far as the flight instruments go much like this UH-60L. However there are a few things I don't completely understand :think:
Would you or one of the other helicopter pilots here mind explaining a few things to a civil fixed wing collegea?
I see three tapes with %RPM towards the center. What do these indicate, eng and rotor rpm?
And I see two tapes with %TRQ. Does that mean torque? What is their relevance?
Why is the "STAB POS" indicator so prominently displayed?
I know little of helicopters as you will understand by now ;-)


----------



## MSAINT

Pascal S said:


> My only example, French Air Force, from the early 1920s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that it is completely original and unrestored? ;-)


Pascal! You won't believe me! I've got the exact same my father bought me when I was 10!










I also own 4 different soviet aircraft clocks.
You can guess some of favorites on those old pics:


----------



## ARMYAV8R

Ron Engels said:


> Hi ARMYAV8R,
> 
> welcome to our forum. Nice picture! It feels strangly familiar to me. I guess it reminds me of the 747 'classic' I used to fly, that was as far as the flight instruments go much like this UH-60L. However there are a few things I don't completely understand :think:
> Would you or one of the other helicopter pilots here mind explaining a few things to a civil fixed wing collegea?
> I see three tapes with %RPM towards the center. What do these indicate, eng and rotor rpm?
> And I see two tapes with %TRQ. Does that mean torque? What is their relevance?
> Why is the "STAB POS" indicator so prominently displayed?
> I know little of helicopters as you will understand by now ;-)


Sir,
You are pretty much right on all accounts. The two outer RPM (Marconi Lights) Are for the engine RPM. Two GE T700-701C turbines. The center tape is for the rotor RPM. The torque indications again are for the engine and detect the amount of torque applied to the turboshafts of the engines. This is relevant in that if we were to pull in too much torque, we could damage mechanical components and or exceed the maximum power available for the ambient conditions which would then result in a loss of rotor RPM and lift. STAB POS indicator is for the large stabilator at the end of the fuselage, (tail cone) for proper Blackhawk terminology. It's position is critical in that if it were at a full down position and we were to accelerate through 40 to 80 knots this would result in an unrecoverable nose down attitude. Years back there was a problem with EMI which would cause the stabilator to slew full down at cruise airspeed and would drive the aircraft striaight into the ground, hence the nickname "Lawn Darts" and "Crash Hawks" this has been rectified since the late 80's. Thank you for your interest. I've included a couple more pictures to give you a better idea of how large the stabilator is.


----------



## 6542

Well this thread got me. I just purchased a Soviet MIG 29 cockpit clock for my desk. Arrives in two weeks. I'll post pictures.


----------



## Janne

Ron Engels said:


> Hi ARMYAV8R,
> " reminds me of the 747 'classic' I used to fly


Ron, my experience with "classics" is cars amd motor bikes, is than they break down quite often /sometimes. Now, I am a passanger in a 747 quite often. Are you trying to tell us something? Shall I change carrier to one that operates something else? You are making me really worried!;-)


----------



## LEF

Hi all!

I don't understand the use of the red hand on this 129CS-55M IFF? :think:










Any idea?

:-(


----------



## TimeOnTarget

The clock looks Soviet to me. I think that the red hand is a minute counter. Anyone else?


----------



## MSAINT

LEF! Evening my friend!

This great clock (used in bombers, submarines and bunkers...) is also a mystery to me as the red hand is independent ans seems to be a marker as it does not turn with the 24h clock hands...
I say maybe because mine as well as the 3 others I own are not winded because of the tremendous noise they make. It's probably OK on a plane or any other vehicle but in a bedroom :-x ... it's like having 4 Ural tractors around the house!
I'd be sleeping outside if my girlie's sleep is disturbed by such delicate collectibles! :-d


----------



## LEF

Hey, you! ;-)

What a beautiful stand!

And collection! :-!

Thanks for your answer.

I'm gonna search again about this mysterious red hand.:think:

And thanks to you too, TimeOnTarget, yes it's a Russian Military Aircraft Cockpit Clock from MIG and SU.


----------



## Crusader

Before chronographs, cockpit clocks used (usually) a moving red hand to mark elapsed time. In wrist watches, this was usually effected by a rotatable bezel, but in cockpit hands the marker could be constructed as an additional hand. 

It is a cheap and robust way to provide an elapsed-time-measuring device.

Perhaps ... ?


----------



## whifferdill

Crusader said:


> Before chronographs, cockpit clocks used (usually) a moving red hand to mark elapsed time. In wrist watches, this was usually effected by a rotatable bezel, but in cockpit hands the marker could be constructed as an additional hand.
> 
> It is a cheap and robust way to provide an elapsed-time-measuring device.
> 
> Perhaps ... ?


That seems the answer to me, Crusader.

It could also be used as a count-down timer, perhaps - a way of marking the time of an upcoming important event ie: like our name-sake - Time On Target, or overhead turning points etc

In the picture for instance - it could be set to remind the user that the aircraft is due overhead a particular point, or for the user to carry out a particular action at 'minute 13' or 13 minutes past the hour - ie: in another 22 minutes. It can also be used for the hours - so, again using the picture as an example, perhaps the fuel will be at reserve levels just after 5 am - in just over five hours time.

In aviation, even today, this kind of time reminder is very useful.


----------



## Crusader

LEF said:


>


It is interesting to see that the red hand actually references the 24-hour scale (NOT the minute scale at the edge of the dial), which is gradated in 10-minute intervals ... it wouldn't be an alarm hand, by any chance? :think:


----------



## LEF

That's what I was wondering :think:

Anyway, thanks for your answers, guys!


----------



## TZAG

Great soviet clocks MSAINT 

My 8-day companion Bulova


----------



## bizjetkeeper

Came across this while going through an old hangar at work.


----------



## rationaltime

Crusader said:


> It is interesting to see that the red hand actually references the 24-hour scale (NOT the minute scale at the edge of the dial), which is gradated in 10-minute intervals ... it wouldn't be an alarm hand, by any chance? :think:


SEP 30, 2008

The red hand on the 55M could perhaps be used as an alarm,
though I doubt direct from the clock on the panel. I suspect
hearing an alarm through the clock, panel, and helmet would
be difficult, especially if cockpit pressure were lost. The red
hand sets a time for internal switch operation. It is moved 
using the knob at 8 hours. Here, in this photo you can see
the cams and switches for contact closure. When the time
passes the set point there is an audible click when the
switches close.

Looking at 16 hours on the dial there is a small window with a
red number. Here in the dial photo (sorry, not so good) the
number "2" can be seen. This indicates the red set pointer is
set for the second 24 hour period rather than the first. You
might call that a 2 day alarm function.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Crusader

Very interesting, rationaltime ... any idea what sort of device would be switched on (or off) by such a settable switch?


----------



## whifferdill

Crusader said:


> Very interesting, rationaltime ... any idea what sort of device would be switched on (or off) by such a settable switch?


Maybe just an attention getter light?


----------



## offshoredriver

My work place. See if you can spot the clock!


----------



## Crusader

Hmmm ... one of the three circular instruments over the center screen?


----------



## whifferdill

Nice office Offshoredriver! The 92 is a generation ahead of our L2's, but I heard that the displays weren't as user friendly - how did you find them converting to type? I'd say your three standby instruments had to be ADI, Altimeter and ASI - do Sikorsky even include a stand alone clock, or is it part of the integrated display?


----------



## TZAG

Crusader said:


> Hmmm ... one of the three circular instruments over the center screen?


Think so too. The one that light is being reflected more likely


----------



## Crusader

TZAG said:


> Think so too. The one that light is being reflected more likely


Hmmm Whifferdill seems to say in his post that these are the Altimeter, ADI and ASI (whatever the last two abbreviations mean) ... :think:


----------



## offshoredriver

> Nice office Offshoredriver! The 92 is a generation ahead of our L2's, but I heard that the displays weren't as user friendly - how did you find them converting to type? I'd say your three standby instruments had to be ADI, Altimeter and ASI - do Sikorsky even include a stand alone clock, or is it part of the integrated display?


Indeed the 92 - well spotted Whifferdill. I flew Puma before this, and Lynx before that (various others as well), all with traditional cockpits. I actually found it very easy to convert, as did most others I think. It is actually pretty user friendly once used to it, and the autopilot is fantastic. Nice big screens with lots of info available. You are also correct about the standby instruments on the top. An Altimeter, ASI (speed), and Standby AI (Attitude indicator). The latter is a bit of a weak spot, as it is so bloody small, that using it is one of those things you really hope you never have to do! We do have 5 others so hopefully wont need it.
The clock is a tiny digital thing down by the knee in the shot. Barely visible - sorry. Therefore I now use my trusty Sinn 356.


----------



## Crusader

offshoredriver said:


> The clock is a tiny digital thing down by the knee in the shot. Barely visible - sorry. Therefore I now use my trusty Sinn 356.


Goes to show that the pilot's wristwatch isn't dead yet! :-!;-)


----------



## whifferdill

offshoredriver said:


> You are also correct about the standby instruments on the top. An Altimeter, ASI (speed), and Standby AI (Attitude indicator). The latter is a bit of a weak spot, as it is so bloody small, that using it is one of those things you really hope you never have to do! We do have 5 others so hopefully wont need it.


:-d I hear you!



> The clock is a tiny digital thing down by the knee in the shot. Barely visible - sorry. Therefore I now use my trusty Sinn 356.


Yes, a good watch is really useful if there isn't a decent aircraft clock. We have a good old fashioned mechanical chrono in the L2 despite the EFIS screens, but it's a generation behind the 92 - the company just got 225's - have to check them out and see what clock they've put in those.

Enjoy the winter!


----------



## offshoredriver

Not see a 225 yet, but heard many good things. AP even better than the 92 I hear. Single engine fly-away button - hands off controls!! That takes trust in the machine!
Have a good winter also. Already started here I think. Saw snow yesterday!


----------



## UltraMagnetic

lurker just admiring this thread.

really cool stuff|>

on the way out I will share this with you, a recent pic of my PVD JSAR Ultra. Ride is a King Air 200.

great stuff fellas!


----------



## Crusader

UltraMagnetic said:


> la recent pic of my PVD JSAR Ultra.


Wow :-!, is that a custom job?

And if so, by whom, if I may ask?


----------



## Rotary_Wing

*cockpit clocks*

Hi there !!!
I want to show you other watches that share with me lot of hours too (actually "flight hours", hehe ;-))
Some are from the aircraft that I fly today (an AS65 "Dolphin") and some others from aircarfts that I used to fly (a BK-117 and a BO-105).
They are 3 "Thommen" (two on the cockpit of the AS65, one for each pilot and one on the BK-117), and a "Sinn", on the BO-105´s cockpit. They are all mechanical - manual wind - with chronograph function.
The 3 last pictures are for you to see the location of the clocks on the pannel:
1) AS 65 pannel: the watch is on the right down side.
2) BO-105 pannel: The watch is in the same location (sorry, since I don´t fly this aircraft anymore, I don´t have other picture of the clock).
3) BK-117 pannel: The watch is in the same location than the previous two. 
Sorry por the pictures, they were taken with my cell phone :roll:
I hope you like them.
Best regards !!!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: cockpit clocks*

Hey Rotary_Wing - Good to see you back - I like your new office! That Revue Thommen clock is exactly the same as the ones we have fitted in the AS332L2 panels. I use it a lot and the internal bezel is a handy addition ( I use it to mark eng start, take-off and then as an ETA marker ).

Great post - we had a thread on cockpit clocks some time back - mind if I merge your post with that?


----------



## Rotary_Wing

*Re: cockpit clocks*



whifferdill said:


> Hey Rotary_Wing - Good to see you back - I like your new office! That Revue Thommen clock is exactly the same as the ones we have fitted in the AS332L2 panels. I use it a lot and the internal bezel is a handy addition ( I use it to mark eng start, take-off and then as an ETA marker ).
> 
> Great post - we had a thread on cockpit clocks some time back - mind if I merge your post with that?


Hey, my friend !!!
Good to see you too !!! :-!
I didn´t know we have a thread on cockpit clocks, I´ll post it there !!! :-!


----------



## Rotary_Wing

*Re: cockpit clocks*

my "new office", hehe !!! :-!


----------



## Rotary_Wing

Hi there, another "rotorhead" pilot here !!! :-!
here some pics of my "office", hehe !!! ;-)
Some are from the aircraft I fly today - AS65 "Dolphin" - and some others from aircrafts I used to fly in the past - BK-117 and BO-105.
Best regards !!!
(AS65´s pannel)


(BK-117´s pannel)


(BO-105´s pannel)


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: cockpit clocks*



Rotary_Wing said:


> my "new office", hehe !!! :-!


I've put your posts into this thread Rotary_Wing. Adds nicely to the growing collection!:-!


----------



## Rotary_Wing

*Re: cockpit clocks*



whifferdill said:


> I've put your posts into this thread Rotary_Wing. Adds nicely to the growing collection!:-!


Thanks my friend !!! :-!
BTW, I´ve sent a priv to you 
Regards !!!


----------



## Revolutionary

I've been wanting to contribute a snapshot of my cockpit to this thread for a long time but I'm always forgetting to bring our family camera along to work. My wife got a new camera for her birthday recently so now the old camera has found a spot in my flight bag and I finally got around to making this shot of the business end of the S76C++ I fly. Visible are: the FMS (bottom left corner) with GMT displayed on the right side of the screen; the Garmin 500 GPS (to the left of the radar screen) showing the satellite status page which includes GMT; and the pilot side clock, which can display GMT, local time, elapsed time and a stopwatch. No need for a wristwatch in here (although I still wear one of course!).


----------



## merichar

Bought this on Ebay a while back. Seller said it was from a MiG fighter. Due to its size, I kind of doubted it. Garn in post #7 shows a similar watch from a Tupolev bomber which makes more sense to me.


----------



## Captnopado

I have one SINN Cockpit Clock, it's in good working condition! I had this clock for 20 years, from Short 340 aircraft approximately 40 years old.


----------



## natalemm

Hello everyone,

I saw this thread and thought you might be interested in the clock on a McDonnell Douglas KC-10. It is sort of the analog version of the clock in the 777 shown earlier. There is a UTC display, an elapsed time counter and a 12-minute chronograph. This was taken 5+21 after takeoff from NAS Rota, Spain enroute to the desert. For my personal timekeeping, I have a Glycine Airman MLV. Cheers.


----------



## Crusader

A very interesting picture - thank you, natalemm and welcome to the forum! :-!

I take it the big numeric display is UTC, the small numeric display is elapsed time, and the 12-minute chrono comes out of the center pinion?

Very unusual to see a cockpit clock in a US military plane that is not one of the old Waltham-types with 60-minute chronograph. I certainly wasn't aware of this type of clock, but it seems to make very much sense. b-)

Do you, or anyone else, happen to know the maker of these clocks? The Boeing connection stands to reason, as McDonnell Douglas, the OEM of the KC-10 (a DC-10-30 variant) was absorbed by Boeing in 1997.


----------



## natalemm

Crusader said:


> A very interesting picture - thank you, natalemm and welcome to the forum! :-!
> 
> I take it the big numeric display is UTC, the small numeric display is elapsed time, and the 12-minute chrono comes out of the center pinion?
> 
> Very unusual to see a cockpit clock in a US military plane that is not one of the old Waltham-types with 60-minute chronograph. I certainly wasn't aware of this type of clock, but it seems to make very much sense. b-)
> 
> Do you, or anyone else, happen to know the maker of these clocks? The Boeing connection stands to reason, as McDonnell Douglas, the OEM of the KC-10 (a DC-10-30 variant) was absorbed by Boeing in 1997.


I don't know the manufacturer, but I will ask around. You are correct on the functions. The larger gray knobs on the top adjust the hours and minutes on the UTC display. The lower left knob starts/resets the elapsed time and the lower right knob starts/resets the chrono. This can also be accomplished by a separate button under the left or right cockpit window on the same panel as the instrument light adjustment knobs. We use the chrono for engine starts, engine trend monitoring timing and instrument approach timing. Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## aronus

I colect only soviet board clocks here are my treasures:
http://www.radzieckiezegary.pl/


----------



## MSAINT

Some new addition at home:

Junghans and Breguet (still trying to get some Sinn Borduhr at fair price, unsuccessfully, also missed a Dodane type 11 a few days ago at a good price, still pissed about that!)




































My three French "horloges de bord"









I should take pics of my A11, A12 and other nice stuff I have on my book shelf along with my first collected, my Russian Aircraft Clocks:


----------



## escaner

Hello. The clock in this Cessna 182 is in lower right of the G1000 display, look for UTC... not that vintage. The time is taken from GPS.
.
Óscar


----------



## escaner

An this is the clock in an oldie Reims-Cessna FR.172J Rocket, next to the backup altimeter. I think that it is a quartz. Unfortunately no longer working, perhaps even disconnected from the battery to avoid drain, who knows.


----------



## HercDriver

MSAINT said:


> Some new addition at home:
> 
> Junghans and Breguet (still trying to get some Sinn Borduhr at fair price, unsuccessfully, also missed a Dodane type 11 a few days ago at a good price, still pissed about that!)
> 
> My three French "horloges de bord"
> 
> I should take pics of my A11, A12 and other nice stuff I have on my book shelf along with my first collected, my Russian Aircraft Clocks:


(Pics deleted in quote for brevity)

That is an amazing collection you have! I've often thought about collecting aircraft clocks...your collection is such that my wife might see it and think it was a good idea. (OK, who am I kidding).;-)


----------



## river rat

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## MSAINT

river rat said:


> Here are a few of mine.


Sweet collection y friend!

Found few other pics on my computer, all clickable:

My Jeager:



My latest Junghans:


A size comparison:


My Kienzle:


A 24h Beechcraft by Wakman A11:


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Love the Waltham over on the right, the 24-hour 8 day watch. One of my grails: I'd love to have that on my desk at work. 

For those interested, this was a civilian clock from around 1940, which also shows the date at the inner dial.

I don't own the following, but did take a few pix when I was at the National Clock and Watch Museum this summer:










The above is a joint-venture clock from Elgin and Hamilton, which was unique in that it showed also elapsed time and current time, as well as the date. This was widely used during the latter parts of WW2. Both Elgin and Hamilton built them to ensure that there were adequate numbers available.





















That last one, of course, is not US, but rather Japanese...

JohnF


----------



## whifferdill

Here's an old day clock from a 1946 Auster that i fly - it's the original clock, but no idea which manufacturer it is from. Any ideas?


----------



## escaner

This model has already appeared in the thread, but here it goes mounted on a MiG-23 cockpit. ;-)


----------



## hicknagaman

Need some help I dont know what I have on the back of case it says 438611 on the side of the case Brevet Suisse 111406 and inside LeCoultre & co. 13 jewels 8 days i cant find any other markings, and can not find any information on the web and of all the pictures i have looked at i havent found another with roman numerals? 
I would like to know what i have it works intermitantly and is a bugger to wind have to hold it just right ( winds backwards) was woundering what it is worth i have a general cost to clean and repair the winding mec. and dont know if i should have it done or let the next guy as i plan to sell. any help would be appreicated thank-you Nick.


----------



## hicknagaman

Flightpath said:


> Here's some more of my clocks, most are gone now and other clocks/instruments have taken their places.





Flightpath said:


> I have a friend who had (at last count seven years ago) over 150 aircraft clocks, I will try to post some photos from my last visit.
> 
> Crusader, I can feel a little frustration.. I'll try to post more details next time!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -Flightpath


sweet collection sounds as if you have had several and access to look at several also could you possiably help me with my poast and comment on it i would appreicate it nick.


----------



## MMaister

Hi,

This is an old, abandoned topic, but I hope that I can find someone to help me. This is my very first cockpit clock, and I would like to ask the local experts about it. It is a common Junghans Bo-UK1 type, but there is a strange brand painted on it: "Helico"
Do you know what can be the origin of it? I tried to google it, but no results. The mechanism is deffinitely a standard J30 BZ from the war, so is the casing. Only this text makes me suspicious. Do you have any idea about it?

Here is the clock:


JZ B30 by csaba.moharos, on Flickr


J30 BZ by csaba.moharos, on Flickr

Thank you
Csaba


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Csaba,

Welcome to watchuseek, and thanks for posting the photos.

I do not know the origin of the name. However, as you likely
guess, it would not be uncommon for a company to buy clocks
from a manufacturer out of country and sell them under contract
to the government in its own country. Having the company name
on the dial is a way of building brand recognition. I guess in this
case the Helico brand did not have long term success, but that
may be due to political changes as much as efforts of the company.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## MMaister

Hi Rationaltime,

thank you for your reply. So it is probably a standard Junghans which was sold under the name of a different brand. With a collector`s eye what does it mean regarding the value of this clock? 

cheers
Csaba


----------



## crowwatch32

Hi

I also have a clock like this - although yours is certainly in better condition.

I'm trying to take off the glass to access the internals but I just cant seem to work out how to remove the ajustment/winding wheel to release the front panel fully.

I see there is a small hole directly above the in the casing which I guess has something to do with it but just cant seem to work it out.

Your assistance would be greatly apreciated.

many thanks

Andy

UK



Flightpath said:


> Some of you might have seen my post about this clock a while back, it's the only aircraft clock that I have with a history...........
> 
> Long ago, Tom, an ex-RAAF WW2 pilot, was the accountant where I worked. We used to look through his log book at lunch times and he'd tell me the story of each sortie like it was yesterday.
> One day he came to a page and said "oh, I almost forgot about this one, we were on an anti-sub patrol and switched fuel tanks, both engines stopped; we dropped our depth charges and turned for land, then did a flop into a swamp in a deserted part of northern Australia. Everyone was fine, we strung up an antenna & radioed base. While we waited three days to be picked up by the navy I asked the navigator to take the clock out for me.......... I still have it........ would you like it?"
> 
> Well, you can guess my answer...... next day Tom came in with a small box containing the clock, his RAAF pilot wings and photos of the crash site... I really didn't know what to say and gratefully accepted these special things.... he could never understand why I was interested in his stories or the clock!
> 
> The clock's winding knob was missing along with half the broken shaft.
> I made a new shaft, fitted a new knob, cleaned the face and painted the hands to match. I then had the clock serviced at a 'real' watchmaker.. he was very impressed with the pre-war Longines movement...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clock is an 8 day Longines-Wittnauer Swiss movement (Kollsman Instrument Co. 305-3D-01) with internal lighting, the Lockheed Hudson A16-242 was recovered two months later and used for spare parts.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -Flightpath
> PS-
> when I received clock the face was almost completely black, I didn't want to waste such a nice clock and spent about three hours with my eyeglass and smallest jewlers screwdriver (VERY) gently takeing off the (now) black luminous material........... this is what was underneath, I painted the hands to match.


----------



## StufflerMike

A friend of mine owns three GUB cockpit clocks


----------



## wildezt

This was most helpful ,....thank you Rationaltime


rationaltime said:


> SEP 30, 2008
> 
> The red hand on the 55M could perhaps be used as an alarm,
> though I doubt direct from the clock on the panel. I suspect
> hearing an alarm through the clock, panel, and helmet would
> be difficult, especially if cockpit pressure were lost. The red
> hand sets a time for internal switch operation. It is moved
> using the knob at 8 hours. Here, in this photo you can see
> the cams and switches for contact closure. When the time
> passes the set point there is an audible click when the
> switches close.
> 
> Looking at 16 hours on the dial there is a small window with a
> red number. Here in the dial photo (sorry, not so good) the
> number "2" can be seen. This indicates the red set pointer is
> set for the second 24 hour period rather than the first. You
> might call that a 2 day alarm function.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## cadet

My time teller this morning


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I am interested in buying a vintage aircraft clock and making a desk clock out of it. What kind of accuracy can be expected from a 50 year old aircraft clock. I have been looking at Waltham, but the USSR surplus clocks look interesting. 
The USSR clocks have an electrical connector on the back. Is this just for the heater, or does it do back lighting as well?
Any advice would be appreciated. I have watches, but this would be my first mechanical clock.

Regards,


----------



## river rat

T_SIMMONDS said:


> I am interested in buying a vintage aircraft clock and making a desk clock out of it. What kind of accuracy can be expected from a 50 year old aircraft clock. I have been looking at Waltham, but the USSR surplus clocks look interesting.
> The USSR clocks have an electrical connector on the back. Is this just for the heater, or does it do back lighting as well?
> Any advice would be appreciated. I have watches, but this would be my first mechanical clock.
> 
> Regards,


Most run 8 days and as long as they are maintained on a regular bases like getting serviced every 4-5 years they keep good time. I have a Waltham from WW1 and some as new as from the 1970's. At military surplus collectors shows and antique flea markets and ebay and some times NAWCC shows you can find them. On ebay you can get custom made plastic stands for them. The more complications and how rare some models are make what price you pay for one.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I am still waiting to purchase my first clock. I have ruled out the Russian clocks, as they are only a 2 day wind. I want to get one that is 8 day wind. 

What type of stand or enclosure do people use. I want to make a desk clock out of it. does anyone else have one of these aircraft clocks mounted for desktop use. I have looked at the pictures in this thread, and nothing really strikes me.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## LeLong

Hello,

Here's what I found today.
















An older version of the Russian/Ukrainian clocks we are used to see I think, because of the radium dial, the counterclockwise numbers and the "АЧХ" writing on the back.
If I understood well some russian speaking forums with automatic translation, the OTK-39 is a military stamp meaning that the clock was used or at least referenced by the army.
This looks really similar as this piece from 1961. [EDIT : I can't put links, not enough posts...]
The clock has only been running for a few hours now but seems quite accurate.
I don't want to open the back because of the radium, it seems it's not advised.

Any input about it's dating would be greatly appreciated, but maybe it's not the better topic to talk about it and I should open a dedicated post - I'm not used to write on WUS and I wouldn't want to break some rules I missed


----------



## roadie

Oris with Trintec.


----------



## deepsea03

NaBo 17ZM


----------



## Huuska

NaBo 20 ZM fron Saab J35 Draken


----------



## Flightpath

Wow, a long time between posts!

Years ago I saw one of these really nice 2-1/4" Wittnauer aircraft chronographs and wanted one for my aircraft clock collection. Since then I have only seen three of them; one in used/ok condition, one with missing parts and one NOS in the box..... none of these were available when I saw them.

A while back I decided to concentrate on collecting only WW2 and pre-WW2 US Navy related aviation items including aircraft clocks and instruments.
When I finally found this nice clock that I'd wanted for so long I was in a dilemma because as far as I knew, it was only made for the civilian market, not the military.
My dilemma was quickly over when I saw that this particular clock has a metal US Navy data plate on the rear......

*ORDER NO. 64589
SER. NO.* _14_ *-39
PART NO. FSSC NO.18-C-1066
LONGINES-WITTNAUER WATCH CO. INC.*

Going by this information and other data plates on my US Navy instruments and clocks it looks like the navy ordered a small number of these clocks in 1939 for testing or use. The seller has an empty case with the USN data plate *SER. NO.* _11_*-39*. The 14 and the 11 on both data plates are stamped into the metal, the -39 is printed on the plate like the rest of the data.

I would like to know as much as I can find out about this Wittnauer A-11-63-1A-ET (from the box the NOS clock was in), the Wittnauer import code AXA is marked on the Swiss marked 17 jewel movement.

I was told that it doesn´t have it´s own chronograph movement caliber but is based on the standard A-11 clock´s caliber 63 movement with the chronograph functions added.
When I posted on MWR I was contacted by a member who owns one in nice condition without the US Navy tag on the back, so that´s five that I know of, mine being the only US Navy marked clock.

So, does anyone here have one of these or know someone who has one, I hope there´s a little information out there.
cheers, John


----------



## Flightpath

Here's some more photos of the clock, it's a nice little handful......









Here's the movement, back of the metal case w/data plate and a side view showing the wind/set and pushers setup...


----------

